# Rogue Hoe, which model and why?



## Relayden (Jun 15, 2005)

Hear nothing but good things about them. Most notable are 55F and 70F but without a physical test, I'm not sure which one to get. Any suggestions welcome! also a good online supplier...


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

I order my Rogue Hoes directly from the manufacturer at www.prohoe.com. Which one depends on your usage. I like the narrow blade and pick model for trail maintenance. I like the 7" wide blade model with the slightly curved cutting edge for trail building. If you go with a model that has only one blade, I highly recommend the curved hickory handles


----------



## GhisalloWheels (Oct 30, 2007)

I got the 60A. Around here (SoCal chaparral) it works great for prying up brush with the 2" side, hacking away at the salvia and buckwheat, and backcutting, and it still does okay at cleaning up debris and grooming the tread. Totally satisfied. In fact I keep one hidden along the trail and while on my ride I'll stop, do 30 feet or so of brush work, then continue my ride.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*60a*

http://www.prohoe.com/item573079.ctlg
definitely the 60A with the 40" handle. I also have the 55 and it seems too light duty after using the 60A. We've ordered 3 more 60A's. They are durable and not too heavy.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Another vote for 60A. I find the 44" handle just a shade too short but it fits in my Dakine pack really nice without getting caught on overhead branches. I had a McLeod peel me off the back of my bike once.


----------



## smeurett (Jul 21, 2007)

This is my kind of thread!
We've had a bunch of Rouge hoes over the years and finally I ordered a 70H, and it is the BEST! Just the right weight, heavy duty-and the handle is awesome. We cut a lot of bench cut with it and it's biggest job was digging/cutting out witch Hazel Stumps-a real pain with anything else-beat a pulaski hands down.


----------



## Relayden (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. I ordered the 70H, as it is intended for bench cutting, probably I'll order the 60A later on. Let's see how the 70 behaves first, now I feel like a little kid waiting for a new toy...


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

I use the 55A. I love that dang thing. Light enough to carry all day and even use 1-handed. The blade is a bit narrow for major bench cuts, but very good for finer work, harder dirt and maintenance. I have used a couple of the others and plan on getting a few more for myself. Rogues are great!


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

I ordered the 60A and I too am like a giddy kid waiting for a new toy... I had one of these, but it got stolen...

http://www.gemplers.com/product/151147/Dig-EZ-Pick-Axe-Shovel

Great for a bunch of stuff.


----------



## dmonbike (Jun 26, 2006)

I own the F55F in a 48in version, but used the 55a a few weeks ago and I like the little pick thingy!


----------

